# Please say an urgent prayer...



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Ladies,

Could you please pray for a very lovely friend of mine who was just told yesterday that she has breast cancer. As you can imagine she is totally shell shocked and her thoughts are only of her 5 year old daughter who she wants to see grow up.

Thanks & bless you,

Sasha xxx


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Dear God,

I pray for Sasha's friend who has breast cancer. Please may the doctors be able to treat her sucessfully. Please help her friend to cope with her diagnosis and calm her fears. Please may she be able to see her daughter grow. Make her strong through  her treatment and able to cope with the pain and sickness. 

Please help Sasha support her friend during this awful time.

Amen.


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Sash, 

You already know that I'm   for her 
I will also put her on my prayer list in church - I have her first name but not her surname - could you pm it to me hun 

It must be so hard for you too...but you're a wonderful, faithful friend and I'm sure your friend is relieved to have you by her side  But I will pray for God to surround you with his love, compassion and strength - so that whatever the future holds you'll know he's holding you too 

God bless, Dibley x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh Sasha hun  

All my love and   to your friend and to you

Emma xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

done


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Prayer said.  What a prayer army we have!


----------



## Tandi (Mar 11, 2008)

Me too


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Sasha, I   for you, your friend, and her daughter.  May God bless them with a miracle.  X


----------

